# Zodiac Loach Gravid?



## Aoibhell (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't been able to find much info on Zodiac loaches, except that they are better off in singles (which would have been news to my LFS guy who told me that they would be happy in a group).

I've had 3 for about 2 months, now. All is well, actually... I have a big loach rock den that 2 inhabit, while the other one has his own driftwood cave. One of the loaches (in the pair) is much much plumper than the other 2. It seems like it's in perfect health, otherwise. Could she be pregnant? I've heard that zodiac loaches don't normally breed in captive without the perfect environment. Would there be any other reason for her bloat, besides being gravid? 

any info on these fish would be greatly appreciated.

Sorry- no pictures... they won't hold still for me.


----------

